# Forum General General Discussion  Помогите! Как научить детей русскому языку!?

## Ko3u

Всем привет !!   
Я живу в Мельбурне (Австралия). Вот устроился на работу как учитель русского языка в семью, как мне сказали опыта работы не надо....Я старался учить детей (6 и 8 лет ) как школьников 1 класса (по учебнику) но они рассредотачивались и ничего не запоминали....Я вычитал что лучший способ научить детей это через игры... но теперь у меня нет идей какие игры им подойдут...Если младшая девочка забывает как называется буква после 5 секунд как я ее назвал ?? Может быть тут есть учитеоя начальных классов или дошкольников ? помогите пожалуйста!  ::

----------


## Metelitsa

> Я старался учить детей (6 и 8 лет ) как школьников 1 класса (по учебнику) но они рассредотачивались и ничего не запоминали....Я вычитал что лучший способ научить детей это через игры... но теперь у меня нет идей какие игры им подойдут...

 Детей такого возраста лучше учить сначала устной речи, пробудить в них интерес. а вы их сразу пугаете учебниками  ::  . Лучше будет если вы отнесетесь к ним как к своим детям, которые только учатся говорить. 
Игры - действительно хороший способ. Они могут быть разные. Все зависит от того какие это дети. Можно поиграть в такую игру: допустим она просит у Вас что-то, а вы ей объясняете, как это будет по-русски и говорите, что она получит это сразу же после того, как скажет по-русски. Только не переборщите...

----------


## Ko3u

Спасибо большое за совет. Только пожалуйста в следующих ответах обращайтесь ко мне на "ты" =)) Мне только 17 лет поэтому мне сложно представить на данный момент как я буду учить своих детей говорить.... я нашел игру на компьютер - ребенок нажимает на картинку и голос говорит как это называется. Можете посоветовать что-нибудь еще из игр (не компьютерных) ?

----------


## Metelitsa

> Спасибо большое за совет. Только пожалуйста в следующих ответах обращайтесь ко мне на "ты" =)) Мне только 17 лет поэтому мне сложно представить на данный момент как я буду учить своих детей говорить.... я нашел игру на компьютер - ребенок нажимает на картинку и голос говорит как это называется. Можете посоветовать что-нибудь еще из игр (не компьютерных) ?

 и ты обращайся ко мне на ты, я тоже не старушка   ::  
Насчет игр - загляни сюда [url]http://www.englishforkids.ru/game1.shtml 
Вообще-то это страничка для изучения английского. Но думаю ты можешь использовать некоторые игры, если их немного переделать.
Удачи!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Дети учат язык с нуля? Или они живут в русскоязычной семье, кое-как могут связать пару слов, а тебе нужно "подтянуть" их и научить читать-писать? Если с нуля, да еще и не по своей воле, да еще у тебя и опыта преподавания нет, то это авантюра какая-то, имхо. Много шишек будет набито.  ::   
В общем, конкретные советы зависят от конкретных деталей. Ну а главное - не перестараться и не вызывать у ребят отвращения к языку. Иначе они начнут капризничать, увиливать от занятий, и толку не будет. 
А для изучения букв, думаю, могут подойти обычные кубики с картинками. Можно и самому сварганить. Только подобрать картинки предметов, названия которых им знакомы (или даже нафоткать для них имеющиеся в доме предметы и игрушки, будет интереснее). 
Попробуй еще заглянуть на этот сайт -> "Русский язык для детей за границей": http://abvgd.russian-russisch.info/pravila.html 
Там и форум есть. Думаю, народ сможет что-нибудь из реального опыта посоветовать.  ::

----------


## Ko3u

Спасибо всем за советы! Я очень извиняюсь за поздние ответы просто с интернетом проблемы.... СПАСИБО!!!

----------

